# Porter Cable 890 Good/Bad??



## Deanp (Dec 1, 2010)

I currently have a PC 690 which I've had for about 10 yrs. It's been a fine tool and I have no complaints. I want to buy another router for hand held use and occasional router use. I would like to go with a PC 890 for a couple reasons. I have almost all PC stationary tools, I am satisfied with PC. Also I would be able to interchange bases. What worries me is the bad reviews I read at places like Amazon.con. I need some good input,advice, and guidance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dean

I would suggest going with the 895pk and comes with a lift built in plus many other neat items..

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 895PK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Fixed and Plunge Base: Home Improvement

========



Deanp said:


> I currently have a PC 690 which I've had for about 10 yrs. It's been a fine tool and I have no complaints. I want to buy another router for hand held use and occasional router use. I would like to go with a PC 890 for a couple reasons. I have almost all PC stationary tools, I am satisfied with PC. Also I would be able to interchange bases. What worries me is the bad reviews I read at places like Amazon.con. I need some good input,advice, and guidance.


----------



## Deanp (Dec 1, 2010)

I have just spent the last 45 min or so reading the very favorable reviews of the Milwaukee 5616 seems with 83 reviews only 2 people gave it an unfavorable review. Now I'm wondering about the Milwaukee. Any feedback? Please, help me!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

890 worth the money & time, a good one.
A bit top heavy but with great power, fair ergonomics, wt., best of slow ramp starts,
2 switches, fair up/down mechanics. Mine still good, was one from the first production run. Rare to have a that experience and still runs well.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm biased, I've got 3 890s. 2 old, one new. All great routers.

#1 was the 894pk set ( fixed/plunge gripvac)

#2 was a craigslist find for around $100 (plunge)

#3 was the 891 fixed base unit 

Love the interchangeable motors


----------



## JavaGeek (Jul 25, 2010)

I love my 890. It is really well made. I used it both free hand and in a router table. Being able to adjust height and change the bit from above the table is a huge bonus. I would highly recommend it. It is well made and precisely machined. I love the case. I couldn't strain it with either maple nor oak. 

To me the 890 is the gold standard by which all other routers are judged.


----------



## Deanp (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks to all you Porter-Cable advocates, although I was hoping I would hear from more of you. Come on guys, lets hear your opinion on the 890 series. And also, nobody have any feedback regarding the Milwaukee 5616?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another vote for the PC. I don't have an 890-series, but PC routers on both sides of it. The 890-series did have some switch problems, IIRC, a couple of years back, but I think that was solved fairly quickly. 

Never owned a Milwaukee, so I can't comment.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Dean and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## Bruceman20 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Question on the plunge action*



kp91 said:


> I'm biased, I've got 3 890s. 2 old, one new. All great routers.
> 
> #1 was the 894pk set ( fixed/plunge gripvac)
> 
> ...


I purchased an 890 with a series 1 plunge base last year via Craigslist. It had a little oxidation on the motor's machined surface and the inside of the base. I cleaned it up with 0000 steel wool and followed up with paste wax. Also did the plunge posts. In use, I find that it does not lock firmly if I merely release the plunge lock lever. I need to push the lock lever over with the back of my thumb, and it still wasn't what I would call "locked". (Certainly not when compared to my DW625.) I discovered the adjustment screw inside the lever-lock screw and spent twenty minutes or so trying to perfect the setting. It's much improved, but still requires a push to lock firmly. I even pulled the spring off and opened it a bit in hopes it would push harder on the lever, but that didn't make a big difference. 

I've just purchased a fixed base for this via eBay, and will likely use it most of the time with this router. Still, it would be nice to have the option of the plunge base without having to be concerned about it changing cut depth in the middle of a cut. Has anyone else here had this issue and/or could suggest a fix?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## davetrow (Mar 22, 2019)

Rather than the 895, I'd recommend instead the 894PK, which I just bought because it comes with everything the 895 does plus the GripVac through-handle dust collection attachment, which seemed like a good thing to have both for table and hand use. You can't buy the GripVac later because it has been discontinued except as part of the 894 package; I couldn't find even a trace of one online.

I haven't used the 894 yet, in part due to my inability to mount it in the plate of the Bosch RA1181 router table I have. The Bosch literature says they're compatible, but I found that I'll need the help of a machine shop to create the holes for the above-table adjustments. (One hole can simply be drilled, but the other will need a bit of milling because it's in-between and overlaps two other holes.)

Nonetheless, after playing with the various parts of the kit, I'm already happy with my purchase: the construction seems solid, the adjustment action smooth (I've haven't tried plunging yet), and it comes with a nice case.


----------

